# 1993 BMW 740IL Radio Code



## memphisBimmer23 (Jan 9, 2008)

I recently purchsed my 1993 BMW 740IL and thus began my education of the 740IL, by circumstance:dunno: lol I recently left the light on in my car, causing me to have to get my car boosted off. After getting my car started, I noticed a code pop up on my radio when I tried to get my radio to work. Can anybody please help by providing me the code needed to get my radio to work in my car. I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks !!!!


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

It's my belief that you'll have to go to a BMW dealership and provide proof of ownership.
They will provide the distinctive code for your car.


----------



## jacobytristan93 (Jan 20, 2008)

*radio code*

hey i too have a 93 740il i had to get mine set.... i have the code... not sure if it is the same for all 93's but if it is you can get your radio working.... I took mine to the dealer they got the code for me. told me to let it run or leave the key on so that the stereo is illuminate for 1 hr and then simply punch in 43454 you should hear a beep and then it should work. make sure your volume is down when you do this.

hope this helps


----------

